# Wish list



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Christmas is coming. Don't deny it!!

So what completely unnecessary and purely indulgent coffee-related items would you put on your letter to Santa, considering reindeer-mail takes 6-8 weeks to arrive?


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Quite fancy a Toroid milk jug, but if my latte art is still rubbish then I'd have nothing to blame.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm shooting for a Behmor and a PID for the classic, not sure how successful ill be haha!

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I reckon there'll be a big increase in roasting threads starting Boxing Day, Michael


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I really fancy a baratza maestro plus for my brewed coffee. A behmor wouldn't go amiss either though!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

A bigger house to put all the coffee stuff in


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd love a PID kit for the Silvia, but I have other things on my mind (non-coffee related) such as some http://www.raspberrypi.org/ 's


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I like some of the other suggestions above. A PID for my Silvia would be nice and would love a Toroid milk pitcher (All the gear and no idea)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Nothing much just a La Marzocco two group espresso machine with built-in PIDs etc. etc. Failing that, a Royal Coffee Maker (as in The Bucket List)!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ooh! Motta Milk jug, they're shiny and I'd like to have a choice of jugs. A tamping stand, once I get my tamper obviously. The back of a dosing scoop just isn't good enough! Lotsa fancy syrups and flavourings, Izzo Vivi Verde beans, and more cups. Pretty much itty bits and pieces now I have my machine, and grinder next week.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It's my birthday next month as well so I'm on a buying freeze until the new year







my wish list comprises of rancillio wand, bottomless PF, motto jug, a couple of books and a behmor (so not happening!)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd love a La Marzocco GS/3

I have a funny feeling I will be let down though


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

So many expecting not to get what they want... don't you believe in Santa?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, but due to the current economic difficulties sants's funding has been significantly reduced


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'd love a La Marzocco GS/3
> 
> I have a funny feeling I will be let down though


+1 please Santa!

Oh and a refractometer and Extract mojo!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

seeq said:


> Yes, but due to the current economic difficulties sants's funding has been significantly reduced


<shameless plug>TempTags make great stocking fillers... </shameless>plug>


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Just ordered a couple on the site Glenn.

Looking forward to trying them!









Cheers, Thomas.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Might have to hint at a Reg Barber for my Ponte Vecchio and it's silly basket size. I feel really bad for grinding fine and levelling it with the bottom of my shot glass... But the results are rather surprising.

Meanwhile I just discovered an independent coffee shop in Kettering who's owner's husband is Italian, and it looks like they have a nice big machine for such a tiny shop, I'm there!


----------

